# hello from upstate new york



## tyotrain (Mar 31, 2010)

HI my name is dave i am 31 and from upstate new york i have been smoking food now for about 4 years.. I am from a small town and  people don't no what BBQ is if you no what i mean. most everything i have learned is from reading books forums like this and yes this is the best one. I have 3 smokers I have a offset i use for party's and a upright i use for smoking sausage and cheese and the 3rd one is one i made from a trash can and it gets used the most. I have smoked just about everything i can get my hands on but pulled pork is my fav. some of my hobby's are smoking food,hunting,playing golf o and drinking beer..    well i have a lot of reading to do there is a lot here i want to read so happy smoking..      tyotrain


----------



## meateater (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Dave.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to smf, lots of great people here, w/ great ideas


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2010)

Dave glad you decided to join us. You'll find lots of info and some great recipes here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## flash (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Originally a New Yorker also, but kidnapped at a very young age and turned into a Floridian. Corning was my small town in New York. Good people on here and you will learn a lot more to take your craft to an even higher level.


----------



## abokol (Apr 1, 2010)

where in upstate ny are you from???


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, glad to know you like what you've seen and read. It's all good my friend.


----------



## billbo (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome Dave! I am in the Rochester area. Where abouts in NY?


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 1, 2010)

I am in a small town called madrid been here my whole life is like a small town you see on tv there is around 900 people here lol and yes everyone knows everyone and the town gossip is unreal lol. . its right in the middle of canton,massena,ogdensburg.


----------



## treegje (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Dave, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## ondagawood (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome fellow upstate NY'er. Good info and people here. Don't forget your Qview next time your posting in a food thread.

Scott


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Apr 1, 2010)

Last time I was in that area I got held down and these NY guys dumped this crrap called Genny down my throat

Welcome to SMF


----------



## caveman (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds like you could start a small business there & thrive.  Welcome to SMF.  Enjoy your stay.  Lots of info & great people here.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Dave! I'm north of Syracuse. Enjoy your stay, and we'll  be looking forward to some Q-view form ya.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you for joining our SMF family!  Post a lot of Qview of your equipment and smokes so we can drool!
I'm an upstate NY'r also, transplanted almost 14 years ago to Fort Worth, Tx, but lived there for 46 years in another little town south of you, just below Watertown in Adams Center, NY, Fassett's Market.  Used to be meat manager in Ogdensburg Great American for a couple years around 1990 too, and was in Clayton, Alex Bay, State St. and Arsenal St. Watertown too.  A good friend John Holcomb was in Governeur GA also, and Larry Roberts in Potstam, then was the District Meat Supervisor for the entire area for many years too, from Utica to Malone.
We're all here to help you with anything you need and to enjoy and celebrate your accomplishments with you, so post away and make us drool!


----------



## bbrock (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks pops for the welcome.. small world u were just a few towns over from me. I like the smokehouse u built i want to build one of these can u tell me what u used. did u line the inside want to be safe on the metals i use.. thank you


----------



## smokednarwhal (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello, and welcome from Indiana.  It sounds like you have some experience to share, we are glad to have you.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

First off welcome Dave to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 1, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 2, 2010)

No, just made it big enough that it didn't need lining; here's the thread telling how I built it!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88853

Now, it works great here in Texas where it's 50° in the winter; I know personally that it gets about 95° colder there, around -45° below zero, so this may not be the right one for you to build, lol!  Check out other threads on insulated smokehouses in the same area.


----------



## csmith2884 (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome

 I lived in just north of Potsdam for a time. You live in a beautiful place. So much to learn here but sounds like you are not afraid to throw anything in the smoke. 

We like that here.


----------

